# Best Dry Yeast For Dusseldorf Altbier



## SJW (18/8/08)

I want to use up my dry yeast prior to going Wyeast for my Ales. Just wondering what would be the better dry yeast for a Dusseldorf Altbier, Nottingham or US-05? Either way I plan on fermenting on the cooler side.

Steve


----------



## therook (18/8/08)

SJW said:


> I want to use up my dry yeast prior to going Wyeast for my Ales. Just wondering what would be the better dry yeast for a Dusseldorf Altbier, Nottingham or US-05? Either way I plan on fermenting on the cooler side.
> 
> Steve




Nottingham wins hands down :icon_cheers: 

Rook


----------



## Weizguy (18/8/08)

Dare I say K-97? If you have any.
I'm sure it's an Alt yeast.
US-05 will give you a "too dry" effect.
Unfamiliar with Nottingham, except that they use it for all the Lord Nelson beers (IIRC).


----------



## winkle (18/8/08)

+1 Nottingham.


----------



## SJW (18/8/08)

Nottingham it is. I'll save the US-05 for an APA.


----------



## Pennywise (18/8/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Dare I say K-97? If you have any.
> I'm sure it's an Alt yeast.
> US-05 will give you a "too dry" effect.
> Unfamiliar with Nottingham, except that they use it for all the Lord Nelson beers (IIRC).



K-97, I'm sure it's a good yeast and all, if the bloody thing fires up. Everytime I've used it I've had to pitch another, and another :huh: :blink: , then finally a different strain, then away she goes


----------



## tdh (18/8/08)

US-05
The beer won't be too dry. The grist should have at least 50% Munich which will prevent that.
Wyeast 1007 attenuates as well as US-05 but is more flavoursome.
Couldn't recommend K-97, nothing but weird flavours in that beasty.

tdh


----------



## SJW (18/8/08)

Your right TDH, 56% to be exact.

#70 Dusseldorf Altbier 
Dusseldorf Altbier 


Type: All Grain
Date: 13/09/2008 
Batch Size: 25.00 L
Brewer: Stephen Wright 
Boil Size: 32.05 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 75 min Equipment: Keg - Ale 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 0.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3000.00 gm Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 56.07 % 
2000.00 gm Premium Pilsner (Weyermann) (2.2 EBC) Grain 37.38 % 
250.00 gm Caramunich III (Weyermann) (139.9 EBC) Grain 4.67 % 
50.00 gm Carafa Special I (Weyermann) (630.4 EBC) Grain 0.93 % 
50.00 gm Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (500.0 EBC) Grain 0.93 % 
40.00 gm Super Alpha [12.00 %] (60 min) Hops 48.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (5 min) Hops 1.6 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
11.00 gm PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.051 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 0.000 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG Measured Final Gravity: 0.000 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.00 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.00 % 
Bitterness: 50.1 IBU Calories: 0 cal/l 
Est Color: 26.5 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Medium Body Total Grain Weight: 5350.00 gm 
Sparge Water: 12.41 L Grain Temperature: 12.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C TunTemperature: 12.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Single Infusion, Medium Body Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 15.00 L of water at 74.5 C 67.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 10.00 L of water at 91.3 C 76.0 C


----------



## kook (18/8/08)

I've used K-97 at lower temperatures before with good success for German ales (Kolsch in particular). I have treated it more like a lager yeast though.

Those having issues with it "firing up", what are you using as an indicator of fermentation?

I've found K-97 takes a while to form a krausen, but there is other visible signs of fermentation that take place prior to this. I.e. CO2 building within the beer (if looking at a sample), but not to saturation point where the gas is released (i.e. airlock movement).


----------



## Cortez The Killer (18/8/08)

I used K-97 in a Kolsch recently that was quite nice @ about 17-18*C

Cheers


----------



## ausdb (18/8/08)

tdh said:


> US-05
> The beer won't be too dry. The grist should have at least 50% Munich which will prevent that.
> Wyeast 1007 attenuates as well as US-05 but is more flavoursome.
> Couldn't recommend K-97, nothing but weird flavours in that beasty.
> tdh





kook said:


> I've used K-97 at lower temperatures before with good success for German ales (Kolsch in particular). I have treated it more like a lager yeast though.






Cortez The Killer said:


> I used K-97 in a Kolsch recently that was quite nice @ about 17-18*C



I'm with kook and Cortez on K97, I have found it to be very Wyeast 1007 like when I have used it for kolsch style beers in the past especially in regards to flocculation. Saying that the last kolsch style ale I brewed I used US-05 as I didn't have enough time to wait for the k97/wy1007 to drop clear which takes forever, I actually thought they were variants of the same yeast. I must admit to not being a big fan of Nottingham, US-05 is the allround do everything yeast for me.


----------



## drsmurto (18/8/08)

SJW - save the dry yeast for backups if/when a starter fails.

Wyeast 1007 all the way for a Dusseldorf Altbier! :icon_drool2:


----------



## SJW (19/8/08)

> SJW - save the dry yeast for backups if/when a starter fails.
> 
> Wyeast 1007 all the way for a Dusseldorf Altbier!



Good idea!


----------

